# Rocket Mozzafiato + Mignon XL



## 28362 (Dec 17, 2020)

Third setup in three months. Bought a Sage Barista Pro in mid-December and thought it was great, after my Bialetti. A month later it faiiled and was returned to the manufacturer.

Went for a higher end machine that cost slightly over twice the price of the Barista Pro. Then bought the Mignon XL. Coffee heaven.

Then the second machine failed after a month. The dealer kindly refunded me fully, no quibble.

Today saw my third setup. The excellent Mignon XL, bought from Bella Barista. Now partnered with the Rocket Mozzafiato R, which was recommended by David at Bella Barista. To be fair to David he didn't upsell me to it, he recommended the ECM Mechanika Slim. But I had to have the Rocket.

Took me four shots to get it set up. Then during the rest of the day I have necked an unreasonable amount of double shots, plus a capp to check the steamer. Sublime coffee. Love the look of the machine, really like the build quality.

Service from Bella Barista was excellent, all the way from the advice on Friday, selecting the machine on Monday and it arriving and being setup by BB early this morning.


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

They seem to have set it up wrong. The 'right' knob is on the left 😁

Lovely looking machine. Enjoy!


----------



## vct (Apr 13, 2020)

It's a beaut! Definitely up there for dream machine for me. Have you plumbed it in yet?


----------

